# Pub iPod Apple (musique, parodies, ...) [sujet unique]



## ederntal (9 Octobre 2003)

*Vous trouverez dans ce sujet la musique et les parodies de pub Apple pour iPod depuis 2003.
Pour trouver votre bonheur, parcourez les pages ou utilisez le moteur de recherche !
Un autre sujet a été créé pour la pub Mac.*
*[Mise à jour du 5 avril 2008]*

---

http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/

voila c'est tout, c'est assez sympa et dans la ligné de la pub affichage et press... bref apple met l'iPod aux premieres loges.

Un passage en france de prévu ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Très sympa cette nouvelle pub télé.
J'espère qu'elles vont passer en Belgique, rien n'est moins sur.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2003)

Ouais bof... je suis pas vraiment enchanté... je trouve même assez ridicule.


----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bof... je suis pas vraiment enchanté... je trouve même assez ridicule.



nettement moins ridicule que le mec qui traverse tous les murs de sa maison et fini sonné contre un arbre.
là, le message passe, et la cible est clairement identifiable.
j'aime bien, mais c'est surement parceque j'aime la cuture rap


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> (...) j'aime bien, mais c'est surement parceque j'aime la cuture rap



Alors, pour ma part ça doit être parce que je n'aime pas trop la «culture» rap...


----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour ma part ça doit être parce que je n'aime pas trop la «culture» rap...



la culture-rap ne se resume pas à la non-culture qu'on essaye de nous vendre à la télé, faut s'aerer les oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vois quoi !


----------



## ederntal (10 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour ma part ça doit être parce que je n'aime pas trop la «culture» rap...



Enfin j'aime pas du tout le rap (enfin vraiment pas trop...) et je trouve cette pub tres sympa.
Au fait c'est le chanteur ?


----------



## iMax (10 Octobre 2003)

Bof... J'aime pas cette pub, elle est pas terrible... Je préfèrais largement la première pour le iPod, en 2001. (celle avec le gars qui danse dans son apart...)



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour ma part ça doit être parce que je n'aime pas trop la «culture» rap...


----------



## vm (10 Octobre 2003)

Je ne veux pas jour les rabatjoie.
Mais cest quoi cette pub
On croirait une pub pour une PME qui essaye de se lancer désespérément 
Depuis que je lai vu, Apple est descendu dans mon estime


----------



## ederntal (10 Octobre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas jour les rabatjoie.
> Mais cest quoi cette pub
> On croirait une pub pour une PME qui essaye de se lancer désespérément
> Depuis que je lai vu, Apple est descendu dans mon estime




???

elle est bien je trouve... assez entrainante, bonne pub pour un baladeur (on ne parle plus du tout d'informatique dans la comm' de l'ipod)... et dans la continuitée des bonnes pub presse du "même style".

Sa fait pas trop "mac-touch" c'est ce qu'apple cherche a faire : dissocier iPod et Mac Os...


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

On se retrouve toujours de temps en temps dans la position du mec qui trouve ça nul... on sait pas trop pourquoi mais on aime pas... alors après on trouve des raisons pour s'exprimer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On essaye de se justifier par rapport à soit et aussi par rapport aux autres...
Evidemment, même si les team de com se masturbent en y pensant, il est impossible heureusement de plaire à tout le monde, et c'est un grand soulagement pour moi de le rappeler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, moi j'aime, c'est direct concis et graphique... y a pas de superflu, de la zik, des "gens" qui dansent, et l'ipod que l'on voit très bien et pourtant on se penche pour le voir mieux, en détails... on imagine ce que c'est mais on voit pas trop non plus... on crée la curiosité...
C'est déjà plus réussi que la pub du G5 qui est ringarde et facile.

Là je retrouve plus l'esprit "think différent" comme pour la pub de l'imac avec le black.

Moi je dis pas mal...


----------



## Mad Frog (10 Octobre 2003)

Je l'aime beaucoup moi aussi !
Visuellement je suis assez impressionné, je pensais vraiment pas que ces couleurs vives pouvaient donner quelque chose d'aussi homogène.
Et la musique est nikel.
La pub et courte, le produit bien mis en valeur, ca bouge bien et c'est sans bla bla.

Je la trouve bien mieux que celle du G5 qui me fait bcp trop penser à une pub Playstation


----------



## ederntal (10 Octobre 2003)

En tous cas je l'ai montré a quelques potes pc-istes ils adorent tous en tout cas... je pense qu'elle peut vraiment avoir un bon auditoire... fo la mettre en boucle allez...


----------



## huexley (10 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> même si les team de com se masturbent en y pensant




En général c est quand ils ont vendu le projet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement j'aime vraiment bien cette pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un seul reproche (bin oui quoi), il est a mon gout superflu de préciser mac et pc et encore plus superflu de mettre la pomme, ceux qui savent, "savent" les autres partirons sans apriori


----------



## Cricri (10 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/



Elle n'est plus en ligne maintenant ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2003)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est plus en ligne maintenant ?



Sisi, elle est bien là.


----------



## gao (10 Octobre 2003)

Vous croyez que la dernière couv de Télérama c'est également une pub Apple ??? L'oreillette et la feuille de Delarue qui deviennent un iPod et ses écouteurs... Tout ça avec l'ombre de Delarue sur fond rouge !


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

> un seul reproche (bin oui quoi), il est a mon gout superflu de préciser mac et pc et encore plus superflu de mettre la pomme, ceux qui savent, "savent" les autres partirons sans aprior



Bizarre... moi j'ai trouvé ça génial et essentiel de le préciser... car souvent ce qui fait que apple est mis à la rue sans ménagement c'est que c'est APPLE, only apple...
Là on te dit à la fin... ouai c'est apple, c'est cool, c'est bien fait, ça le fait mais c'est aussi pour toi qui est sur pc... ah ouai ça te la coupe qu'on puisse faire du multi plateforme pour un produit ? Bah pourtant c'est là et ça marche


----------



## Cricri (10 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, elle est bien là.



Pas pour moi (IE 5.17) , bizarre


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Moi avec IE 5.2 ou safari, pas de pb... sauf que je suis obligé d'enregistrer la séquence sur mon DD car Qt veut pas lire le .mov chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 alors je la lis avec VLC.
Tain de QT !


----------



## Cricri (10 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de rebooter sous X et dans Safari ou IE 5.2 non seulement ça marche pas mais le lien pour la pub sur http://www.apple.com/ipod/ n'est même plus là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Reload !


----------



## maousse (10 Octobre 2003)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Accessoirement j'aime vraiment bien cette pub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, c'est vrai qu'elle est plutôt bien ! mac/pc et la pomme vont l'un avec l'autre pour la compréhension. C'est soit les deux, soit rien du tout, mais c'est dommage de se priver du logo quand on est une marque connue par son logo et seulement par ça !


----------



## krigepouh (10 Octobre 2003)

A la suite de cette pub, je me suis dit :
- Comment peut-on faire une pub aussi "cool" et à la fois faire une pub (passez-moi l'expression) aussi "nulle" que celle du G5 ?





PS : Si j'étais méchant, je dirais que le G5 à la pub qui sied à son design...
Non pas taper !!


----------



## vm (10 Octobre 2003)

moi j'ai adorer la Pub G5
je n'ai jamais vu une Pub Apple aussi bien depuis celui du Powerbook 100


----------



## ficelle (10 Octobre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai adorer la Pub G5
> je n'ai jamais vu une Pub Apple aussi bien depuis celui du Powerbook 100









 tu n'etais meme pas né !


----------



## Cricri (11 Octobre 2003)

Pour mon problème d'accès, ça m'aprendra à vouloir banir les urls qui contiennent /ads/


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Octobre 2003)

gao a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que la dernière couv de Télérama c'est également une pub Apple ??? L'oreillette et la feuille de Delarue qui deviennent un iPod et ses écouteurs... Tout ça avec l'ombre de Delarue sur fond rouge !



Je viens de la voir, la couv de Télérama  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un pur plagia...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un mystère...


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la culture-rap ne se resume pas à la non-culture qu'on essaye de nous vendre à la télé, faut s'aerer les oreilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce que font les amateurs de Rap. Ils enlèvent tout ce qu'il y a entre les deux oreilles pour faire courant d'air, ce qui explique pourquoi ils peuvent écouter "ça" !

Vraiment à jeter cette pub ! Celle du G5 n'est pas si ridicule que ça !


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

Oulà ça sent le fossé entre les générations ici et la non objectivité... c'est sûr que si on juge un mouvement musical par rapport à ce qu'on entend à la radio et à la télé... alors TOUT est de la merde, tout... et pourtant, que de qualité, que de création, dans tous les styles existants, Jazz, free jazz, métal, classique, Hip hop, électro, rock, post rock, ambiant, punk, expérimental, variété Française...

Après on devient un peu réac, ou alors on l'a toujours été un peu, ou alors on apprend constamment... mais pas via les "grands" médias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Picasso, Manet, Man ray, Mozart, MAgritte, Dali, Ornet Coleman... y a toujours eu des gens pour dire que c'était de la merde alors grand bien leur fasse.


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

Je ne parle pas des groupes de rap. Eux ils ont réussit vu le pognon qu'ils ramassent. Non je parle des "clients" qui s'identifient un peu trop à ça et surtout en adopte le language (language des banlieux parait-il), ce qui est assez navrant pour leur avenir si à coté ils ne font pas l'effort d'apprendre un français plus litteraire ...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de la voir, la couv de Télérama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve ça excellent au contraire, on sent bien que c'est voulu, genre clin d'oeil, ça prouve que la pub iPod a marqué positivement les esprits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

Ouai... c'est un peu cliché qd même tout ça Melaure... je dis pas que tous les lascars ont une prose exceptionnelle, mais de là à dire qu'ils parlent tous par onomatopées est tout aussi faux.
Si tous avaient la richesse de vocabulaire des textes que l'on peut trouver chez NTM par exemple, ça serait plutôt remarquable c'est vrai.
Amuse toi à lire un livret de d'un de leurs albums et tu y trouveras autant de vocabulaire que dans les textes de Brassens, dans un autre style, je le concède, mais tout aussi complexe et littéraire.

Et d'abord où as tu vu que les Français avaient du vocabulaire et savaient s'exprimer ?
Quand je regarde le documentaire de Chris Marker "joli mai" qui se passe dans les années 60 et que l'on passe par toutes les couches de la population parisienne et bien là je rigole en repensant à mes parents qui me disaient qu'eux à leur époque et bah ils savaient parler...
Tu parles oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ds le nord, il y a aussi plein d'ados bien blancs qui détestent le hip-hop et qui préfèrent la dance et autres tubes pré-formartés... bah je peux te dire qu'il faut s'accrocher pour comprendre ce qu'ils disent... pourtant la culture de banlieue c'est loin d'être la leur... mais là encore, c'est une minorité d'individus... ils ont l'air nombreux parce qu'ils sont voyants et surtout pas discrets mais c'est pourtant loin d'être la majorité, c'est ce que je peux constater en tout cas, via également ma copine qui est enseignante dans un lycée dit difficile...


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

Eh bien si les gens apprennent le français dans la chanson, quelqu'elle soit, c'est bien malheureux. Il n'y a pas 36 manières, il faut lire ! Beaucoup !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça excellent au contraire, on sent bien que c'est voulu, genre clin d'oeil, ça prouve que la pub iPod a marqué positivement les esprits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur Paris, peut-être, mais pas en province. On l'a pas eu la campagne, et donc le clin d'il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a de la vie en dehors de Paris


----------



## ficelle (11 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que font les amateurs de Rap. Ils enlèvent tout ce qu'il y a entre les deux oreilles pour faire courant d'air, ce qui explique pourquoi ils peuvent écouter "ça" !



affligeant !
dans le genre cliché, tu fais fort !
en plus, je prend ça directement pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment à jeter cette pub ! Celle du G5 n'est pas si ridicule que ça !



c'est amusant, tu es toujours là à dire qu'apple ne sais pas vendre ses produits, et tu gerbes dessus des qu'ils font enfin un truc commercial. tu devrais te proposer au marketing, ils feraient un carton !

pour le reste de ta prose, je ne releve meme pas, jaipatoukompri a tout dit...


----------



## ficelle (11 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça excellent au contraire, on sent bien que c'est voulu, genre clin d'oeil, ça prouve que la pub iPod a marqué positivement les esprits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle n'est pas sur le site, quelqu'un l'a vu en ligne ?


----------



## Cricri (11 Octobre 2003)

L'éclectisme, il y a que ça de vrai. 
Un belle exemple : 
http://soundseclectic.com/


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en plus, je prend ça directement pour moi



A ton service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est amusant, tu es toujours là à dire qu'apple ne sais pas vendre ses produits, et tu gerbes dessus des qu'ils font enfin un truc commercial. tu devrais te proposer au marketing, ils feraient un carton !
> 
> pour le reste de ta prose, je ne releve meme pas, jaipatoukompri a tout dit...



Si la cible marketing Apple c'est cette non-culture décadente, alors Apple a vraiment une clientèle toute pourrie comme les films de Christophe Lambert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ce qui m'intéresse c'est plus le marché de l'entreprise ...


----------



## ficelle (11 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si la cible marketing Apple c'est cette non-culture décadente, alors Apple a vraiment une clientèle toute pourrie comme les films de Christophe Lambert.



aujourd'hui, des noirs qui dansent sur de la musique de noirs, demain des pédés qui echangent leurs oreillettes. sur fond techno.... prepare toi a un vrai cauchemard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui m'intéresse c'est plus le marché de l'entreprise ...



alors va bosser !


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui, des noirs qui dansent sur de la musique de noirs, demain des pédés qui echangent leurs oreillettes. sur fond techno.... prepare toi a un vrai cauchemard !



Ne t'inquiête pas, je suis un passionné de civilisations anciennes. C'est intéressant de voir en réel les causes de leur disparition ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste je préfère clore le débat avant que l'on entre en conflit avec la charte des forums ...


----------



## ficelle (11 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste je préfère clore le débat avant que l'on entre en conflit avec la charte des forums ...



t'as raison, je vais me mettre un petit public enemy, ça va me detendre !


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

> Ne t'inquiête pas, je suis un passionné de civilisations anciennes. C'est intéressant de voir en réel les causes de leur disparition ...



Tiens moi aussi je vais le clore... C'est passionnant de voir qu'ici même, nous avons des visionnaires capables de stigmatiser avec une grande précision les signes de la décadence d'une civilisation.

Et l'ultra libéralisme ? La dérèglementation ? La mono culture ? La standardisation ? Le clivage Nord Sud ? La précarité ? La privatisation ? Les névroses de l'occidental ? La violence du marketing ? Les fusions aquisitions ? Le service publique contesté ? Le cynisme industriel ? La télé ? Les guerres ? La Tchéchénie ? Le pétrole ? Le nucléaire ? Le communautarisme ?

Ce ne sont pas des signes un peu plus sérieux de la décadence de la civilisation, qu'une bande de jeunes arrogants un peu voyous qui écoutent de la musique que vous ne comprenez pas comme vos grands parents ne comprenaient pas le rock ?


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, je vais me mettre un petit public enemy, ça va me detendre !



Et moi un petit BB King ...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

> Si la cible marketing Apple c'est cette non-culture décadente, alors Apple a vraiment une clientèle toute pourrie comme les films de Christophe Lambert.



C'est clair qu'ils sont tout pourris les films de Lambert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais faire l'amalgame entre un morceau de ragga hip-hop et la non culture je trouve ça effrayant et abject.

La non culture c'est l'ignorance et pas besoin d'aller dans les cité pour l'appercevoir apparemment.


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > La non culture c'est l'ignorance et pas besoin d'aller dans les cité pour l'appercevoir apparemment.
> 
> 
> 
> Il suffit de faire un sondage dans la rue et de demander aux gens si le son se deplace plus vite que la lumière


----------



## maousse (11 Octobre 2003)

Le problème est surtout ici de vouloir faire passer une question de goûts et couleurs au niveau de la culture... Merci de rester calme, ce n'est après tout qu'une publicité (ma foi plutôt sympathique) pour un produit avec une cible plutôt "jeune", d'où le choix de la musique et des couleurs.

bon week end la foule !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est surtout ici de vouloir faire passer une question de goûts et couleurs au niveau de la culture... Merci de rester calme, ce n'est après tout qu'une publicité (ma foi plutôt sympathique) pour un produit avec une cible plutôt "jeune", d'où le choix de la musique et des couleurs.
> 
> bon week end la foule !



Merci Maousse... Rien à ajouter.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Ne t'inquiête pas, je suis un passionné de civilisations anciennes. C'est intéressant de voir en réel les causes de leur disparition ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Il suffit de faire un sondage dans la rue et de demander aux gens si le son se deplace plus vite que la lumière



Mais de toute façon... je suis pas sûr déjà que le résultat de ce sondage serait si catastrophique et en plus, finalement, je préfère l'ignorance à l'orgeuil, le cynisme et l'élitisme.


JE suis calme et Melaure aussi...


----------



## chango1 (11 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et moi un petit BB King ...



BB King partage plus de choses avec un groupe de Rap qu'avec toi Mellaure. A l'époque de BB King, il y avait pleins de petits Mellaure qui, en l'écoutant, se bouchaient les oreilles en hurlant à la décadence de la civilisation occidentale.
Je suis écoeuré par les relents de racisme ce ces réactions. Certaines personnes n'accepteront jamais qu'Apple sorte de son ghetto de Bobos  pour descendre dans la rue se mêler à la foule.  La pub iPod est géniale, elle efface les différences entre Mac et PC, blancs et noirs, pour inviter tout le monde à entrer dans la danse.
Et tu préfères cette pub de blondinet californien qui, dans sa chambre, chez Papa maman,  s'éclate devant son G5 à s'en faire péter la tronche contre l'arbre du jardin?
C'est assez révélateur...


----------



## maousse (11 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> JE suis calme et Melaure aussi...


j'ai remarqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était juste une remarque à titre préventif, à prendre à dose homéopathique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quand je regarde une pub à la télé, personellement, je suis en mode "pause", "légume", tout ce qu'on veut, alors bon, ce genre de débat sans fin, "ça va, quoi" (pour reprendre le mot de ficelle)).


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Je suis assez allergique à la pub en fait... j'ai une tendance à combattre le marketing qui selon moi est un destructeur d'évolution et de culture.
Pourtant, je suis qd même capable d'appécier un film publicitaire car c'est aussi une création, c'est intéressant de le décortiquer et d'appécier la réussite ou l'échec de ce film.
Après il y a tjs les pour ou les contres, c'est normal.

En fait, c'est pas juste, j'aime ou j'aime pas... j'essaye surtout de voir si le concept est efficace. Je me dis que l'ipod est un produit design, sobre, petit, très branché, moderne, efficace et simple.

En l'occurence, le mimétisme entre le film et le produit est assez réussi je trouve... c'est très conceptuel ce film, comme l'ipod l'est aussi pour ceux qui ne le connaisse pas.

Quant au ragga hip-hop c'est parfait, ça bouge bien, c'est dansant, moderne et classique en même temps (n'oublions pas la forte influence blues et salsa dsle ragga) et surtout ça change de l'éternel riff de guitare à la Stone ou Dire straits ou encore d'un trop sérieux beat de trip hop à la massive attack.

C'est FRESH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tendance, c'est ça le ipod car c'est AUSSI un gadget, pour riche... un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin moi je suis pas prêt de m'en payer un


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2003)

Hullo,

Je reviens sur la pub:
J'avais trouvé les affiches excellentes, en particulier pour le contraste entre le noir des silhouettes et le fond coloré.
Et j'ai pô retrouvé cette impression dans la version animée: il y a comme un petit blur entre le noir et les couleurs, l'ipod paraît grisâtre... bref, je les trouve moins percutantes.
Et p'tet qu'il aurait fallu comme sur les affiches rappeler le coup des 10000 chansons en poche.

Valà, c'était mes deux euro-cents du jour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2003)

Melauré moi aussi je préfere de loin un bon BB King a 99.9% du rap (en fait j'adore certain titre de solaar, mais apperement pour certain c'est pas du rap... et cela se resume presque a cela)

Mais bon la pub du ipod c'est pas non plus des morceau du wu-tang ou de O.D.B. (je connais j'ai quelques copain qui apprécies cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça bouge et c'est bien dans le style "jeune et branché" de l'ipod.

Faut dire qu'avec du brassens (ou l'équivalent ricain si cela existe...) la même pub aurait pas été possible  et c'est vraiment sympa une fois que l'on a connu la pub "presse" de septembre.

En tout cas l'ipod reussit vraiment la ou il faut : apres avoir conquis les mac-users pendants des années, il se vends aupres des mélomane pc-iste qui même si ils ne s'y connaissent pas trop en informatique : je le voit bien tous les jours, dans mon lycée j'en connais plein qui n'utilisent quasiment jamais leur pc qui viennent d'acheter le nouvel ipod!

Cette pub va enfoncer le clou a mon avis : ce n'est pas le meilleur baladeur mp3, c'est le meilleur baladeur "tout court".

Voila, arretez de vous chamaillez, il faut de toutes les musiques pour tout le monde... chacun ses gouts, c'est pas grave!


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Mais on se chamaillait plus là... alors viens pas faire le pyromane ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus c'est pas sur la pub elle même qu'il y avait "polémique"... quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais avec du Brassens moi je dis que c'est jouable aussi...
On verrait un mec avec un PC et un balladeur MP3 trop gros, trop lent, trop pas bien (pas du tout objectif disons) et la chanson de Brassens "quand on est con, on est con", on finirait alors sur l'ipod...

Mais bon, ça serait arrogant et très discutable moi je voulais juste signaler que Brassens, c'est facile à introduire je pense... après tout c'était bien un des jingle réccurants du morning live qui ciblait principalement les lycéens... ça passait tout seul...


----------



## krigepouh (12 Octobre 2003)

Houla la la laaaaa, vous êtes tout fous de vous disputez comme çà !!
Ce n'est qu'une pub ma foi ! Moi je la trouve bien parcequ'elle s'inscrit dans l'air du temps, graphiquement parlant, elle est à l'heure, ce style rappelle ce que l'on a beaucoup vu ces derniers mois (Monsieur Z etc...) dans la presse, sur le net, le retour des illustrateurs... C'est une pub fait à partir d'une illustration, cela pourrait être du Flash.
Le choix de la musique est aussi dans le temps (c'est un produit jeune, citadin) il serait intéressant que l'agence qui s'est occupé de cette campagne essaye d'étendre le rayon d'action. On doit sans doute pouvoir faire quelque chose d'intéressant sur du Brel, du classique, de la country. Evian à bien fait une superbe campagne avec des personnes agées, puis des bébés.
Ce serait vraiment Think Different !
Peace


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

> C'est une pub fait à partir d'une illustration, cela pourrait être du Flash.



C'est clair, tout à fait, tiens j'avais zappé ça...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Melauré moi aussi je préfere de loin un bon BB King a 99.9% du rap (en fait j'adore certain titre de solaar, mais apperement pour certain c'est pas du rap... et cela se resume presque a cela)



On était sorti de cette chamaillerie ... Enfin du coup je n'ai pas écouté BB King mais Chris Cain !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Octobre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> C'est une pub fait à partir d'une illustration, cela pourrait être du Flash.



Dans l'esprit, complètement, mais dans la technique c'est bien de la vidéo. Très bien fait et très efficace.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de la voir, la couv de Télérama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après les écrits... l'image





Source : Mac4Ever


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Après les écrits... l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Version "in situ" :






(source MacBidouille)

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Sur Paris, peut-être, mais pas en province. On l'a pas eu la campagne, et donc le clin d'il
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était pas une campagne nationale ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'tain c'est à Cazenuve qu'il faut dire qu'il n'y a pas que Paris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Octobre 2003)

La campagne était liée à l'événement Apple Expo et donc je ne l'ai pas vu chez nous.

Donc dire que c'est un clin d'il à Apple ou un hommage (pour quelle raison d'ailleur ?) est peut être vrai, mais alors uniquement sur Paris.

Celui qui n'a pas vu cette campagne avant, peur facilement croire qu'au contraire, Apple copie Télérama


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)

Vraiment sympa la version rock  de la pub iPod 
J'adore.


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2003)

Et bah voilà une bonne nouvelle, on a la version "blanche" de la pub qui va réconciler tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle est aussi excellente que la 1ère en + !!
Je suis fan


----------



## iMax (17 Octobre 2003)

Excellent, vraiment excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## ederntal (17 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment sympa la version rock  de la pub iPod
> J'adore.



Trop trop bien!!!
les mimiques des perso font vraiment tout le charme de la pub!

j'adore!
apple mise vraiment tout sur la musique en ce moment, et au vu de leurs resultats ils ont raisons...


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Octobre 2003)

Un seul mot sur cette pub : Géant !!!!


Allez un autre, c'est pas tous les chez Apple : G E N I A L !!!!


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

Waouwwwwww!

Elle décoiffe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Jet va certainement décoller dans les charts, ces prochaines semaines, grâce à Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Waouwwwwww!
> 
> Elle décoiffe!



Effectivement, elle est pas mal... autant j'avais du mal avec la première... autant là je...


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Trop trop bien!!!
> les mimiques des perso font vraiment tout le charme de la pub!



Ce qui est très sympa dans la 2nd pub, c'est que les gestes sont mieux coordonnées aux paroles, sauf au moment où ils "comptent" pour la deuxième fois. Mais bon, deuxième fois qu'Apple nous fait les cornes dans un de ses films.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Jet est déjà classé à la 21e place des morceaux les plus téléchargés


----------



## Alex666 (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment sympa la version rock  de la pub iPod
> J'adore.



uèè la ca bouge au moins !!!

le groupe c'est " Jet " le titre  " are u gonna be my girl"

l'album est excellent du R'n'R plus pur style achetez le ca vaut le coup
pour les voir en ce moment on stage il faut se rendre en australie ils font la 1ere partie des Stones !!!

heureux de vous avoir renseigner


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Merci du renseignement, je crois que je vais aller le chercher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me changera un peu de mes derniers cds qui étaient plutôt électroniques.


----------



## Alex666 (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci du renseignement, je crois que je vais aller le chercher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu vas pas le regretter !!! c'est une bombe !!!!

ça s'ecoute a donf !!!!!  et je te jure que tu vas danser comme pour la pub de l'ipod


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> et je te jure que tu vas danser comme pour la pub de l'ipod



Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Octobre 2003)

Pour ma part je préfère la musique de la première, mais c'est vrai que la gestuelle de la seconde est plus travaillée.

En gros je pense que les deux se valent, après ça se joue uniquement sur les goûts musicaux des gens.


----------



## Soba (14 Novembre 2003)

Je remonte ce thread, juste pr dire que la pub ipod (la première sortie, celle de 30 secondes) passe à la tv française ... du moins sur comédie, puisque je l'ai vue sur cette chaine.
Je pense néanmoins que si elle passe sur comédie, elle passera aussi sur les autres chaines, en particulier les hertziennes.

Voilà .. si l'info interesse qq'un ... (pas bcp je pense mais bon ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2003)

c'est honteux !!! Apple essaie de corrompre tous ces gentils parents, pour leur faire dépenser leur argent dans un gadget hors de prix pour leurs sales gamins, avec des arguments minables, je vous laisse juger sur pièce ...

http://www.ipodrocks.com/


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est honteux !!! Apple essaie de corrompre tous ces gentils parents, pour leur faire dépenser leur argent dans un gadget hors de prix pour leurs sales gamins, avec des arguments minables, je vous laisse juger sur pièce ...
> 
> http://www.ipodrocks.com/



T'as oublié les smilies dans ton message... Je les rajoute pour toi...


----------



## ederntal (15 Novembre 2003)

Elle passe en francaise aussi sur MTV
et une nouvelle version "qui bouge" est sur les rails Pub version 3


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

Moi je trouve les 3 terribles... 3 morceaux qui pulsent bien... un Ragga, un Rock et un Techno... cool


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de voir une pub pour l' iPod (celle avec le rap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) juste après les Guignols, sur Canal+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Visiblement, Apple met le paquet sur la com'... Entre les nombreuses affiches en Suisse Romande plus les pubs à la télé, c'est bien


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

Du ragga Imax, du ragga... y en a qui sont dur d'oreille... on se demande d'ailleurs ce que vous pouvez apprécier à la musique avec une oreille pareille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAs la peine de faire un couplet sur "oui mais le ragga c'est pas de la muzik" tu seras pas plus crédible que les cathos extrémistes américains qui disaient que le rock'n roll était la zik de satan !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2003)

Je suppose que ce soit en partie en raison de peu de distorsion de son avec le rap sur iPod.


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

> Je suppose que ce soit en partie en raison de peu de distorsion de son avec le rap sur iPod



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068870707jaipatoukompri">



*Cette phrase est : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />incompréhensible
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />intéressante mais je ne comprends rien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />c'est trop compliqué pour moi, je préfère les poneys
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />c'est quoi l'ipode ?

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Du ragga Imax, du ragga... y en a qui sont dur d'oreille... on se demande d'ailleurs ce que vous pouvez apprécier à la musique avec une oreille pareille !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère de loin les deux dernières (bien que la troisième soit moins bien que la deuxième avec Jet...)


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

N'empêche que les 3 sont efficaces et c'est ça l'essentiel, après le reste à peu d'importance, les goûts de chacuns... on s'en fout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut qd même préciser que les 3 morceaux sont... comment dire... formatés ?
Ils sont très bons, mais formatés, pas de surprise, juste un truc qui pulse, qui te parle tout de suite...

Alors même si je suis très rock à la base... en l'occurence je trouve vraiment que les 3 morceaux se valent...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Novembre 2003)

a voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais .. c'est quoi le rapport avec le code de la route ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : je confirme : les sondages de jèp' ils marchent du tonnerre !


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

> mais .. c'est quoi le rapport avec le code de la route ?



Attend, ça me paraît évident pourtant nan ?


----------



## ficelle (15 Novembre 2003)

j'aime beaucoup les trois, avec une petite préférence pour la version "hey mama" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je ne comprend pas que apple ne communique pas plus sur les autres possibilités de son baladeur.
mon iPod, c'est 50% musique, 50% data... un dock au boulot, un dock à la maison, et un câble toujours dans le sac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est aussi l'ensemble de mes contacts, calendriers, stickies et mail toujours dans la poche...

en plus, la rumeur veut qu'on ai bientôt la possibilité de loger son dossier utilisateur directement dessus afin de retrouver son environnement de travail sur n'importe quelle machine sous 10.3


----------



## takamaka (15 Novembre 2003)

21h45, prime Star Ac', page de pub et l'iPod à l'honneur sur TF1. Hum, noël approche...

Bien vu le créaneau !


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

Tu regardes la StarAc' toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chacun ses passions quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je retourne bosser pour avoir fini à 23h40, y'a Colombo


----------



## ficelle (15 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je retourne bosser pour avoir fini à 23h40, y'a Colombo



menteur, c'est mercredi Columbo !



> Columbo : Le chant du cygne - Téléfilm-Policier, USA 1974
> Mercredi, 19.11.2003
> Heure de début: 22.40
> Heure de fin: 00.25
> ...



74, c'est du tout bon !


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

Pas du tout ! C'est le vendredi soir sur TSR1


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir une pub pour l' iPod (celle avec le rap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On en parlait aussi *là*.

Le débat étant aussi ben entamé ici, je laisse ce sujet ouvert.


----------



## takamaka (15 Novembre 2003)

d'habitude qd le ptit frere est à l'appart, c'est tournée PS2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais avec le prime d'hier soir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec Ficelle, ces pubs sont vraiment sympas mais il faudrait qu'Apple communique aussi sur les autres possibilités de l'iPod.
Une pub explicative dans des revues* en complément des pubs télé.

* Géo, NG, Staracmagazine,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je remets le liens  que j'ai mis dans le bar vers la parodie de pub iPod avec Ballmer (micros.) en vedette.


----------



## Manu (15 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup les trois, avec une petite préférence pour la version "hey mama"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'iPod est avant tout un lecteur de musique pour les autres fonctions c'est accessoire. Mieux vaut le détacher de tout ce qui est mac. Car Apple veut en faire une marque à part entière et universelle.


----------



## ficelle (15 Novembre 2003)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod est avant tout un lecteur de musique pour les autres fonctions c'est accessoire. Mieux vaut le détacher de tout ce qui est mac. Car Apple veut en faire une marque à part entière et universelle.



tout à fait d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en même temps, on entend trop souvent... 350 , c'est cher pour un baladeur !
et c'est là qu'on a envie de répondre.... mais putain, ce n'est pas qu'un simple baladeur !


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et c'est là qu'on a envie de répondre.... mais putain, ce n'est pas qu'un simple baladeur !



Sur PC, si ! Et ca va devenir le gros des clients si j'ai bien compris. Ils ne vont pas passer sur Mac pour les beaux yeux de Steve


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC, si ! Et ca va devenir le gros des clients si j'ai bien compris. Ils ne vont pas passer sur Mac pour les beaux yeux de Steve



Mmmhh... Tu serais étonné... Mon iPod a fait envie à plusieurs amis PéCéistes, l'un d'eux s'en est acheté un, et alors qu'il ne jurait que par Windaube jusqu'a récemment, il envisage maintenant l'achat d'un iBook G4... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, un autre phénomène interressant: depuis qu'on est passé sur MacOSX dans les salles d'info de mon école, j'ai plein d'amis qui s'interressent de plus en plus au Mac... Mine de rien, OSX impressionne pas mal et ne laisse pas indiférent


----------



## Yip (15 Novembre 2003)

A voté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(voilà ce que c'est de poster en anonyme, on se fait tailler plus facilement)


Sinon j'ai vu aussi la pub ipod hier soir, pas mal, ça parle aux jeunes


----------



## cham (16 Novembre 2003)

Moi je l'ai vue avant et entre les deux épisodes de Friends, hier soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey Mama la la la la laaaa !!!


Ben oui j'ai regardé Friends et alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... P'tain, c'te secte, j'hallucine


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je remets le liens  que j'ai mis dans le bar vers la parodie de pub iPod avec Ballmer (micros.) en vedette.

















Mouahahaha la vache ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Soba (16 Novembre 2003)

"L'original"  ici 

--&gt; vu sur mac4ever

Moi je dis, ça c'est du keynote !!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> "L'original"  ici
> 
> --&gt; vu sur mac4ever
> 
> Moi je dis, ça c'est du keynote !!



Ouais, c'est du réchauffé... C'était sorti l'année dernière déjà.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (16 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en plus, la rumeur veut qu'on ai bientôt la possibilité de loger son dossier utilisateur directement dessus afin de retrouver son environnement de travail sur n'importe quelle machine sous 10.3



C'est déjà possible, non ? Faut peut-être utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner (et encore, pas sur), mais je vois pas pourquoi ça serait pas encore possible ?


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2003)

Il est fou ce Balmer... Courir comme ça et dire qu'il aime Microchiotte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait, pourquoi tant de bonheur ? Il a gagné plein de pognon grace à MS ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pourquoi tant de bonheur ? Il a gagné plein de pognon grace à MS ?



Non non, Bill le paie au Smic


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

Bon, et si on reparlait des pubs de l'iPod... Pour ma part, je ne l'ai pas encore vue à la télé. Ça passe pendant la pub de la Starac'?


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Novembre 2003)

je l'ai vu pour la première fois pendant le Vrai Journal sur canal.
Très sympa.

Certaines terminent avec Apple.com d'autres avec iTunes.com


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

ca n'arrete pas de passer sur canal (parce que la pub sur canal est bcp moins cher depuis 1ans et demi) mais sur les autres chaine rien... mais bon comme steve a fait une interview sur canal ...
devrait mettre ca pendant les pubs starac et le soir pas cher sur M6 entre les clips ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> parce que la pub sur canal est bcp moins cher depuis 1ans et demi)



on se demande pourquoi ...


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

Elle viens de passer sur france 2 en version ragga... avant le magazine musical traffic.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de la voir aussi, c'est vraiment agréable.
Ma copine à crié " regarde, regarde, la pub iPod".


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de la voir aussi, c'est vraiment agréable.
> Ma copine à crié " regarde, regarde, la pub iPod".



à ce rythme, on ira chercher les bières pendant le film pour être revenu quand les pubs commenceront


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2003)

salut ba voila je cherche le nom dla musique de la nouvell pub ipod ! si kelkun pourai maider ca serai gentil ! car jla trouve vraimen bien merci !


----------



## alcahest (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut  il s'agit de Hey Mama - Black Eyed Peas

Cette musique est vraiment top


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> à ce rythme, on ira chercher les bières pendant le film pour être revenu quand les pubs commenceront



lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2003)

mai non c po celle la moi jjveu la new : c un genre de tek avec du rock et un keum ki chante !


----------



## iMax (23 Novembre 2003)

La toisième vient de repasser sur C+ après la semaine des guignols


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La toisième vient de repasser sur C+ après la semaine des guignols



Je l'ai vue aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 «Mais c'est quoi «iPod?» doivent se demander pas mal de gens.


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2003)

Bof, non, c'est quand même assez explicite, on voit bien qu'il a des écouteurs sur les oreilles... En tout cas, j'ai remarqué que cette pub étonnait, dans le sens positif du terme


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de la voir aussi, c'est vraiment agréable.
> Ma copine à crié " regarde, regarde, la pub iPod".



The Geek Family !


----------



## c-66 (24 Novembre 2003)

C'est bizzare car sur les 2 premières pub il y a le nom de la chanson mais pas pour la troisième... ?!?!?!


----------



## Soba (24 Novembre 2003)

pr la dernière pub, c'est Rock Star de N.E.R.D


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> mai non c po celle la moi jjveu la new : c un genre de tek avec du rock et un keum ki chante !



C'est: «Are You Gonna Be My Girl» par le groupe «Jet»


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> The Geek Family !



Héhé, c'est de plus en plus vrai.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

On la voit de plus en plus la pub iPod, c'est bien je trouve et elle est vraiment originale je trouve:


----------



## BlueVelvet (24 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Du ragga Imax, du ragga... y en a qui sont dur d'oreille... on se demande d'ailleurs ce que vous pouvez apprécier à la musique avec une oreille pareille !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'étaient surtout les protestants US qui vômissaient sur le rock... dans les années 60, les cathos ne la ramenaient pas trop, sinon pour faire élire un président (JFK). Ils ont pris de l'importance avec la montée en puisssance des latinos, bien plus tard.


----------



## BlueVelvet (24 Novembre 2003)

Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

Oui c'est vrai, le produit n'est pas tellement montré, pas de caractéristiques et toute la pub montre la l'iPod de manière subjective etc....ca change des pubs classiques Apple


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Novembre 2003)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
> J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
> Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.



si l'on est optimiste, ces pubs vont éveiller la curiosité des gens ....


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2003)

Il y a une double page sur l'iPod, Apple, et la stratégie musicale dans le Figaro entreprises aujourd'hui. Mais je ne trouve pas l'adresse sur Internet.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

C'est la question de cette semaine sur MacGeneration: «Quelle est votre publicité iPod favorite?»
<ul type="square">[*]_Hey Mama_
[*]_Are You Gonna Be My Girl?_
[*]_Rock Star_[/list] 
Pour voter, c'est sur la *page d'accueil de MacGeneration*.


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

Mmh.... Je vois que Hey Mama l'emporte alors que c'est à mon gout la plus nulle des trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnellement, j'ai voté pour la deuxième.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mmh.... Je vois que Hey Mama l'emporte alors que c'est à mon gout la plus nulle des trois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai également voté pour la deuxième... Je n'aime pas particulièrement non plus la première.


----------



## ederntal (25 Novembre 2003)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
> J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
> Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.



Euh... la plupart des gens qui sont succeptible d'acheter un ipod savent ce que c'est ou presque!!!
Ce n'est que les mac-addict qui savent ce que c'est!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

a ba fodrai savoir parceke personne est daccord en fait a ce ke je voi !!!! bon jvai dl les titre ke vou mavai di et verai bien !


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> a ba fodrai savoir parceke personne est daccord en fait a ce ke je voi !!!! bon jvai dl les titre ke vou mavai di et verai bien !


allez, crache ton chewing-gum !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

bon ba c ocun des 3 !!!! mdr personne c ! ba je cherche tjrs donc si vous savez baaaa dites le merci !


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizzare car sur les 2 premières pub il y a le nom de la chanson mais pas pour la troisième... ?!?!?!


forcément, la dernière est un remix (tendance "techno")qui n'est apparemment pas sorti dans le commerce, donc c'est dur de lui trouver un lien sur l'itms


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Euh... la plupart des gens qui sont succeptible d'acheter un ipod savent ce que c'est ou presque!!!
> Ce n'est que les mac-addict qui savent ce que c'est!



je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris tes deux phrases: n'as-tu pas oublié un "pas" quelque part ?? 



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mmh.... Je vois que Hey Mama l'emporte alors que c'est à mon gout la plus nulle des trois



c'est celle que je préfère !


----------



## jeromemac (25 Novembre 2003)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
> J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
> Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.



pub ipod t'y comprend rien.... ben je vois pas ce qu'il te faut....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> pub ipod t'y comprend rien.... ben je vois pas ce qu'il te faut....



Du calme et de l'indulgence JérômeMac... Détends-toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci.


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mmh.... Je vois que Hey Mama l'emporte alors que c'est à mon gout la plus nulle des trois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'approuve


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

> a ba fodrai savoir parceke personne est daccord en fait a ce ke je voi !!!! bon jvai dl les titre ke vou mavai di et verai bien !



Hè t'en rajoute pas un peu là nan ?
Je suis que c'est plus long d'écrire comme tu le fais que d'écrire correctement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et quand tu parles, tu te mets un écureuil mort ds la bouche, histoire qu'on capte rien à ce que tu dis aussi ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Je suis un djeuns et je veux grave qu'on le sache !


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'approuve


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

J'ai envie de me prendre un iPod mais d'un autre coté il y a la Macworld en janvier alors...????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > a ba fodrai savoir parceke personne est daccord en fait a ce ke je voi !!!! bon jvai dl les titre ke vou mavai di et verai bien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ba ca te derange ???? jvoi po en koi tarrive po a me comprendre maintenan EXCUSE moi mai kan jecris sur un clavier et ba jme preocupe po de lorthographe : c po la vrai vi donc pourkoi ce faire chier !!!! c vraimen la premier foi ke jme fai tege sur ca et franchemen ca metone !!!


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi se faire chier... ouai c'est vrai quoi... pourquoi faire des efforts pour les autres, c'est débile t'as raison... toi t'es un rebelle, c'est bien il en faut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon on te comprends ça va je te rassure, enfin moi je te comprends...

Je t'ai pas tej comme tu dis.... je faisais une remarque c'est tout... je me moque, c'est pas grave nan ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je plaisante en gros... mais c'est vrai que quand on te lit... on rigole... ouaich ouaich...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va quand t'as 15 ans mais après... c'est comme faire des burns avec un scooter devant les filles.... ou boire 3 bières de suite sans vomir.... y a un moment faut arrêter tu vois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon tu es libres de parler comme tu veux... et moi de sourire... c'est beau la liberté hein.. elle est belle, la voici...

YEahhh....


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de me prendre un iPod mais d'un autre coté il y a la Macworld en janvier alors...????



alors je crois que ce n'est pas trop le sujet ici ...

direction  les rumeurs, ce  thread en particulier


----------



## minime (25 Novembre 2003)

Mince, j'ai pas de dico français-djeunz. Quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'engager le dialogue ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre je peux fournir de la verroterie pour l'amadouer.


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2003)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
> J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
> Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.



Le but n'est pas de t'expliquer ce que fait iPod, la synchro, et tout et tout. Cela doit créer ou maintenir une image. Ces pubs atteignent parfaitement leur cible, je le vois autour de moi à Paris.


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Mais arrêtez 5 min de considérez que vos goûts sont les bons... et apprennez à juger la valeur d'un morceau sur sa qualité et non pas sur vos goûts, forcément limités (comme les miens).
Moi j'aime le "rock" avant tout... en l'occurence, le morceau rock est d'un classique affligeant, le morceau techno est vraiment insignifiant et la chanson raga est la plus originale des trois...
Vous allez finir comme tous ces vieux qui parce qu'on a changé la couleur de leurs médocs, croient que ce ne sont plus les mêmes... dans la zik, le fond est essentiel, la forme importe souvent peu...

MAis bon je disais ça comme ça... et j'ai un peu toujours en travers de la gorge, les remarques limites racistes concernant cette chanson (que je ne vous attribue pas, soyons bien d'accord)


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

Oui je pense que la pub est bien faite et touches les personnes qui la regarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas elle ne laisse pas indifférente


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se faire chier... ouai c'est vrai quoi... pourquoi faire des efforts pour les autres, c'est débile t'as raison... toi t'es un rebelle, c'est bien il en faut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok bon ba chui po un rebelle  jai jamai eu de scoot et g jamai frime devan une  meuf et je me considere po "djeuns " !maintenan je parle po com jecris loin de la !!!! et tu dis ke la liberté c bo !!!! ba mon gars tu aprendrza ke dans la liberter y a po djugemen ok ?  a bon entendeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et VIRER MOI CE POST KI PAR EN COUILLE !


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple à fait trois pubs, pour plaire à un maximum de personnes...


----------



## c-66 (25 Novembre 2003)

Jetez un oeil au sondage de la semaine sur la page d'accueil de MacG pour voir le titre de la chanson. Par contre si Rock Star est effectivement interprété par N.E.R.D je suis pas sur que cette version soit d'eux, peut-être un remix ?

Autrement pour notre ami anonyme faut le pardonner, il écrit sûrement depuis un téléphone portable, c'est tout à fait le langage SMS ça non ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Jetez un oeil au sondage de la semaine sur la page d'accueil de MacG pour voir le titre de la chanson. Par contre si Rock Star est effectivement interprété par N.E.R.D je suis pas sur que cette version soit d'eux, peut-être un remix ?
> 
> Autrement pour notre ami anonyme faut le pardonner, il écrit sûrement depuis un téléphone portable, c'est tout à fait le langage SMS ça non ???


 ba non le langage dun mek ki ne reflechi po kan il ecrit car il nest PAS 24/24 SUR SON PC KAR ILY A PLEIN DE CHOSE A FAIRE DEHORS DONC ON SE GROUILLE ET ON ECRI SAN REFLECHIR ! a rebonenteudeurmerci : heu la javou jai abuser jlai fai exprés


----------



## c-66 (25 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> car il nest PAS 24/24 SUR SON PC KAR ILY A PLEIN DE CHOSE A FAIRE DEHORS DONC ON SE GROUILLE ET ON ECRI SAN REFLECHIR !



C'est vrai qu'avec un clavier de PC ça aide pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 :






Essaye avec un Mac, ça ira peut-être mieux, en général ça marche bien sauf avec quelques exceptions (qui confirment la règle) dont Macinside, mais lui on le lui pardonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry Mackie, respect


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2003)

Pour rester dans le sujet, les trois ne sont pas mon style, mais je préfère de loin Hey Mama. Je pense que c'est elle qui s'approche le plus de l'image de l'iPod.


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire que c'est celle qui est le plus dans l'esprit du pod ?


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire que c'est celle qui est le plus dans l'esprit du pod ?



Moi seul, aucune réflexion construite et argumentée, je l'avoue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Des observations, des retours, des témoignages, rien de plus.


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Autrement pour notre ami anonyme faut le pardonner, il écrit sûrement depuis un téléphone portable, c'est tout à fait le langage SMS ça non ???


'Rock Star (Jason Nevins Remix)' by NERD.  piste 2 du cd-single


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

et pourquoi personne ne parle de la musique de  cette pub (6,6Mo) ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien traduit le message...
Batterie irremplaçable seulement 18 mois ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois pas que ce soit positif comme message je me trompe ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, suis désolé de le dire...
> J'ai vu les pub TV et les affiches dans les rues en Suisse, soyons francs, pour un non-connaisseur de Mac et son environnement, on n'y compris rien...
> Je ne vois pas comment Mac gagnerait des clients avec des pubs aussi hermétiques.



Créer la curiosité, c'est une méthode qui a fait ses preuves... c'est vieux comme la pub presque... et ça marche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> 'Rock Star (Jason Nevins Remix)' by NERD.  piste 2 du cd-single


   merci beaucoup jlai enfin trouver ! bon ba bonn vie a vous jcroi metrai plu les pied ici ca ma guérit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...) Batterie irremplaçable seulement 18 mois ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas vraiment positif, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.


----------



## Alex666 (25 Novembre 2003)

la pub avec les Jet en fond sonore tue les 2 autres
c'est mon avis et je le partage...


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

> Batterie irremplaçable seulement 18 mois ???



Mais moi pas comprendre cette phrase... ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Batterie irremplaçable seulement 18 mois ???
> 
> 
> 
> Mais moi pas comprendre cette phrase... ça veut dire quoi ?



Je traduirais plutôt:

 «Batterie irremblaçable après 18 mois d'utilisation.»
 «Achetez un ouvel iPod!»


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Ah ok... il me manquais une info... on peut pas changer la batterie de l'ipod... je savais pas....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok... il me manquais une info... on peut pas changer la batterie de l'ipod... je savais pas....



Ça pourrait changer puisqu'Apple propose un AppleCare pour iPod. Voir *ici*.

Revenons à nos chères pubs.


----------



## ederntal (26 Novembre 2003)

M'enfin les choses changent :
-batterie remplacable par apple aux usa
-apple care 3 ans pour 50$

Moi mon ipod 2G tient encore pret de 9h d'autonomie... soit seulement 1h de moins qu'il y a 15 mois!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup jlai enfin trouver ! bon ba bonn vie a vous jcroi metrai plu les pied ici ca ma guérit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



C'etait donc ca! Il ecrit avec les pieds!
Essaye sans les chaussettes!


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> ... ca ma guérit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



      ...hum...ça m'étonnerait... malheureusement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2003)

a ouai regarde la preuve : tg ! merci


----------



## emynona (7 Décembre 2003)

Excusez moi de vous déranger ;P mais quelqu'un saurait-il me dire exactement les titres de ces 3 chansons ou quels en sont les auteurs et si on peut les trouver en single éventuellement ?!
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

emynona a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de vous déranger ;P mais quelqu'un saurait-il me dire exactement les titres de ces 3 chansons ou quels en sont les auteurs et si on peut les trouver en single éventuellement ?!
> Merci



La réponse *ici*.


----------



## emynona (7 Décembre 2003)

merci bien de cette réponse rapide !!! (wouarf!)


----------



## Titov (10 Décembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon forum ou si quelqu'un d'entre vous a déjà fait un trade là-dessus...

En feuilletant TéléMagazine vendu aux caisses d'Auchan je suis tombé sur une pub : TéléMagazine et Apple vous offre 7 iPod 4O Go. A côté il y a une belle photo d'un iPod avec le titre "10.000 chansons en poche"

Il s'agit d'un concours avec trois questions et un tirage au sort.

Ben, ça c'est une bonne idée. La pub Apple se démocratise enfin pour toucher le français moyen pressé avec son caddie devant les caisses d'un supermarché de banlieue. Peut-être fini l'idée qu'Apple fait de beaux objets réservés à une élite de snobs et aux métiers de la PAO. 

C'est une ouverture qui me semble annoncer l'arrivée du Music Store d'Apple en France. Vous avez un iPod? Oui? Alors venez télécharger de la musique... sur votre PC.


----------



## Titov (10 Décembre 2003)

UBB24-ML-599152-ML-

Déplacé dans le forum "Réagissez"


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

Je croyais que c'était fini, mais non, elle vient de repasser sur C+ après les guignols 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'était "hey mama")


----------



## j-b.leheup (17 Décembre 2003)

A voir bientôt dans le métro parisien, ligne 12, station "Assemblée Nationale" ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

Z'êtes sur qu'c'est pas Mackie qu'a taggé l'métro ?


----------



## takamaka (17 Décembre 2003)

excellente cette pub, on n'a rien de pareil à lyon... pourtant elles sont belles nos stations !


----------



## cham (18 Décembre 2003)

j-b.leheup a dit:
			
		

> A voir bientôt dans le métro parisien, ligne 12, station "Assemblée Nationale" ?



Bienvenue sur les forums, Mr Aventure-Apple !


----------



## j-b.leheup (19 Décembre 2003)

Merci M. Cham !


----------



## Switcher (20 Décembre 2003)

Quand l'art rejoint la réclame...

Mais sera-ce une publicité efficace ?

Verra-t'on un logo pommé quelque part ?

PS : vous avez vu, "pommé", jeu de mots, et tout...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes sur qu'c'est pas Mackie qu'a taggé l'métro ?



mais non ! moi je prend les lignes 2/3


----------



## cham (20 Décembre 2003)

j-b.leheup a dit:
			
		

> A voir bientôt dans le métro parisien, ligne 12, station "Assemblée Nationale" ?



C'est vrai qu'en comparant aux agressions permanentes des horriiiiibles pubs Surcouf, c'est plus zen.


----------



## chupastar (1 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche en vain des images de la nouvelle campagne de pub pour ipod, de bonne qualité.

Si vous savez s'il y a une adresse où je pourrais en trouver. Merci!


----------



## ederntal (1 Février 2004)

http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2004)

C'est normal q'il n'y ai rien marqué?


----------



## archeos (26 Avril 2004)

Voilà
J'ai un devoir à rendre, un commentaire d'image basée sur la pub iPod (les affiches de couleur, pas les blanches). Je pensai scanner une revue, mais impossible de mettre la main dessus, et comme la campagne est stoppée depuis deux ou trois mois... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'en scanner un exemplaire (de préférence une verticale, mais une horizontale ira, je ne suis pas difficile, au besoin je bricolerai) et me l'envoyer à cette adresse : stebo (petit escargot) hugemail.com ?

Cette boite supporte des mails de 10 Mo en réception, donc si vous pouvez, allez-y. 

Merci de m'avoir lu


Viendez contribuer à  wikipédia


----------



## chupastar (26 Avril 2004)

J'avais trouvé un tas de fond d'ecrans de qualité, representant les pubs couleur de l'ipod.
Mais le liens ne marche pas de chez moi actuellement...
Sinon essais plus tard: www.theapplecollection.com


----------



## chupastar (26 Avril 2004)

Je te laisse un moment ce que j'avais telechargé à ces adresses:

http://daxweb.free.fr/pub/1.jpg
http://daxweb.free.fr/pub/2.jpg
http://daxweb.free.fr/pub/3.jpg
http://daxweb.free.fr/pub/4.jpg
http://daxweb.free.fr/pub/5.jpg


----------



## archeos (26 Avril 2004)

merci, mais elles sont un peu légères pour les utiliser avec un rétro-projecteur. Je ne connaissais pas la multicolore


----------



## chupastar (26 Avril 2004)

archeos a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais elles sont un peu légères pour les utiliser avec un rétro-projecteur. Je ne connaissais pas la multicolore



Je ne pense pas que la multicolore soit une veritable pub iPod, surement un mec qui a copié ou arrangé à son gout...

Sinon pour le poid des fichiers jen e peux pas t'aider plus...


----------



## archeos (26 Avril 2004)

tant pis, espèrons juste que quelqu'un qui a un original puisse me le scanner


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2004)

Je crois que apple les fourni sur son site rubrique foto iPod!!!


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2004)

MacGénération nous l'apprend dans  cette dépèche datée de mardi: une nouvelle Pub iPod est actuellement diffusée  sur les chaines US.
Elle est visible ici 

Je la trouve géniale et je trouve qu'elle prend un peu de recul par rapport aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-elle à la hauteur des trois autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, est-ce quelqu'un connait le titre du morceau ?


----------



## appleman (4 Mai 2004)

oui elle est tres sympa mais commme toutes les pubs bien: trop courte à mon gout... pour la sic de la pub c'est marqué dessous le visionnage: "ride" by the vibes.


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2004)

Merci, j'avais pas vu


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mai 2004)

AH OUAIISSS, c'est carrément fun... mais c'est trop court....


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2004)

Je la trouve super également.
Elle est explique même la précédente campagne à ceux qui n'auraient pas compris.


----------



## jeromemac (4 Mai 2004)

type top génial que voulez vous dire de plus sur une pub aussi coollement bien faite, n'empeche les animations des poster je trouve ça bien fait....


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

C'est par ici :
http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/

Je trouve la pub TV plutôt bien réussie.

Malgré tout, je me demande si cette association BMW - iPod (Apple) ne risque pas de renforcer cette image des produits Apple, produits de luxes. Ce qui à mon sens est néfaste, il vaudrait mieux qu'Apple ait une image moins "très haut de gamme".

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2004)

L'idée est bonne, la simplicité d'utilisation a l'air d'être pas mal... mais, quand même un simple cable avec connecteur dans la boîte à gants, ça fait un peu "cheap" tout ça. Un bon socle comme dans la New Beatle aurait été mieux adapté pour ce type de véhicule.

Et réciproquement, la finition dans la New Beatle est excellente, mais au niveau de l'utilisation, ce n'est pas très pratique...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Merde !!  la mienne est de 1998 :'(


----------



## touba (28 Juin 2004)

faut déjà avoir un i-pod pour comprendre la pub...
le téléspectateur lambda n'y comprend rien !
très apple comme pub... destiné à un public averti qui n'a pas besoin de pub pour être au courant... 
m'enfin !


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juin 2004)

Ca donne envie de savoir ce que c'est


----------



## touba (28 Juin 2004)

mouais... :mouais:


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juin 2004)

Je comprend pas : de quoi parle-t-on ici ?


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2004)

en gros ça parle de la pub pour iPod mais bon vu que c'est pas expliquer on peut pas trop participer.


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> en gros ça parle de la pub pour iPod mais bon vu que c'est pas expliquer on peut pas trop participer.


Ouais! Je ne vois pas ce qui la réserve aux initiés...


----------



## Machistador (29 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous, j'ai regardé la keynote d'hier soir et j'ai bien apprecié le clip publicitaire itunes/ipod/itms etc etc 

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il le nom du groupe et de la chanson utilisée dans ce clip?

Merci d'avance

Michael


----------



## myckmack (29 Juin 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Je ne vois pas ce qui la réserve aux initiés...


Parce qu'aucun des messages précédents n'explique de quelle pub il s'agit : seul un initié peut le savoir :rateau:.


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'aucun des messages précédents n'explique de quelle pub il s'agit : seul un initié peut le savoir :rateau:.


bah la pub avec le gars qui fait du skate super bien après avoir écouté son i-pod !  

enfin bon... j'me comprends


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> j'me comprends



C'est l'essentiel :rateau:


Pour les autres :
_Si vous avez loupé la fin de l'épisode précédent, cliquez_ ici


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

vouiiiiiiiiiii c'est lui la cause de pourquoi que !!!!

lui là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci monsieur pierre


----------



## McBuffy (29 Juin 2004)

C'est Walkie Talkie Man - Steriogram.


----------



## Machistador (29 Juin 2004)

merci infiniment 

A+
Michael


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2004)

Il vous en prie


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> faut déjà avoir un i-pod pour comprendre la pub...
> le téléspectateur lambda n'y comprend rien !
> très apple comme pub... destiné à un public averti qui n'a pas besoin de pub pour être au courant...
> m'enfin !



C'est comme les pubs où on voit des gonzesses qui sont même pas nues mettre des trucs sales dans une machine et qui les ressortent tous propres 30 secondes après et on comprends rien.... en tout cas moi je sais toujours pas ce qu'ils vendent ces gens là...  :mouais:

C'est trop compliqué la télé...


----------



## Fulvio (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme les pubs où on voit des gonzesses qui sont même pas nues mettre des trucs sales dans une machine et qui les ressortent tous propres 30 secondes après et on comprends rien.... en tout cas moi je sais toujours pas ce qu'ils vendent ces gens là... :mouais:


 Ton salut, JPTK, ton salut ! C'est ça qu'il te vendent. La gonzesse représente l'ange rédempteur (c'est pour ça qu'elle n'est pas à poil, sinon, elle représenterait le démon tentateur). Le truc sale, c'est une métaphore de ton âme, et la machine représente le rachat de tes pêchés. Voilà. La télé te propose la rédemption à 2,99 ¤ de la semaine, mais tu n'es même pas capable de la saisir. Pôvre JPTK... M'enfin, comme on dit, "heureux les simples d'esprit machin machin", hein  




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop compliqué la télé...


 Ouais, grave ! Déjà que y a beaucoup de boutons sur la télécommande, si en plus il faut réflechir pour comprendre la portée métaphysique de la real-TV et des séries des samedis soirs de M6, la télé va beaucoup perdre en popularité. Heureusement, il reste Arte pour faire des trucs rigolos et pas prise de tête.

 A part ça, j'ai rien à dire sur cette pub pour l'iPod, puisque je l'ai pas vu.


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ton salut, JPTK, ton salut ! C'est ça qu'il te vendent. La gonzesse représente l'ange rédempteur (c'est pour ça qu'elle n'est pas à poil, sinon, elle représenterait le démon tentateur). Le truc sale, c'est une métaphore de ton âme, et la machine représente le rachat de tes pêchés. Voilà. La télé te propose la rédemption à 2,99 ¤ de la semaine, mais tu n'es même pas capable de la saisir. Pôvre JPTK... M'enfin, comme on dit, "heureux les simples d'esprit machin machin", hein




Ouah, c'est beau quand tu réfléchis on dirait Jésus Cri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, grave ! Déjà que y a beaucoup de boutons sur la télécommande, si en plus il faut réflechir pour comprendre la portée métaphysique de la real-TV et des séries des samedis soirs de M6, la télé va beaucoup perdre en popularité. Heureusement, il reste Arte pour faire des trucs rigolos et pas prise de tête.



Moi le bouton 5 sur ma télécommande il est comme neuf


----------



## iskandar (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, c'est beau quand tu réfléchis on dirait Jésus Cri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  perso la touche 1 est comme neuve chez moi, si ca interesse qq'un, je veux bien la donner  

en ce qui concerne la pub, elle me fait pas vibrer, rien de bien innovant, enfin je trouve


----------



## bong13 (30 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> faut déjà avoir un i-pod pour comprendre la pub...
> le téléspectateur lambda n'y comprend rien !
> très apple comme pub... destiné à un public averti qui n'a pas besoin de pub pour être au courant...
> m'enfin !


 
Ben vu les ventes d'iPod et les débuts fracassants de l'iTMS, les gens ont l'air de pas trop mal la comprendre, cette pub ...


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2004)

Surtout qu'il n'est pas toujours nécessaire de "comprendre" une pub, pour y être sensible et influencé dans ses actes d'achat.

On peut être marqué par "l'ambiance" d'une pub, et en retrouvant la même "ambiance" en magasin (rappel de la pub par affiches, même univers colorimétrique...) on se trouve attiré par le produit.

C'est totalement irrationnel.... mais l'acte d'achat est souvent irrationnel (regardez les parts de marché de Microsoft)


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme les pubs où on voit des gonzesses qui sont même pas nues mettre des trucs sales dans une machine et qui les ressortent tous propres 30 secondes après et on comprends rien.... en tout cas moi je sais toujours pas ce qu'ils vendent ces gens là...  :mouais:
> 
> C'est trop compliqué la télé...



[coupure pub]

*Piiiiiiiiiiiir'expreeeeeessss*

- Maman, maman ! Il est où mon kimono-euh ?
- Ton quoi ?
- Mon kimonooooooooo! J'ai une compét dans une heure-euh !
_la suite_ ici 

Pardon, je m'égare...  :rose: 
[/coupure pub]


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il n'est pas toujours nécessaire de "comprendre" une pub, pour y être sensible et influencé dans ses actes d'achat.


Exactement ! La pub, c'est aussi une question d'image. 
Les pub de type "démo-produit" sont quand bien chiantes et l'exemple d'un manque cruel d'inspiration.

Tiens, dernier coup de gueule : la campagne en affichage pour un opérateur de télé via adsl dont le slogan est : "Offres vous aujourd'hui la télévision de demain !".
Je me demande comme le créatif a pu oser. Mais vous me direz, à raison, que tant que l'annonceur achète....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, c'est beau quand tu réfléchis on dirait Jésus Cri.



et la caravanne passe


----------



## touba (30 Juin 2004)

bong13 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu les ventes d'iPod et les débuts fracassants de l'iTMS, les gens ont l'air de pas trop mal la comprendre, cette pub ...


intéressant oui...
l'i-pod est sorti quand ?
cette pub date de quand ?
combien de téléspectateurs se sont rués sur leur PC pour assouvir leur curiosité (je dis PC parce que les Mac'users n'ont pas attendus la pub pour découvrir i-pod) après avoir vu la pub ? si tentés qu'ils aient eu le temps de noter l'adresse...

touba !


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

Touba il a toujours raison ! c'est quoi ce cyber café d'où tu postes touba ? pour être ouvert si tard ?  c'est (enfin) ton cyber café ?

daya baax mon N. !  

ps _note aux impétrants, le N. ici n'est pas le même que la N. de mon site, hein !  
touba : cf ma signure !_


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Touba il a toujours raison ! c'est quoi ce cyber café d'où tu postes touba ? pour être ouvert si tard ?  c'est (enfin) ton cyber café ?


oui ça c'est vrai j'ai toujours raison !
euh ici il est 22h00 mais j'avoue que peut-etre j'ai mal réglé l"heure sur les options...
nan c'est pas mon cyber... enfin pas trop  

touba ! (fier frérot d"alèm) !


----------



## bong13 (1 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> intéressant oui...
> l'i-pod est sorti quand ?
> cette pub date de quand ?
> combien de téléspectateurs se sont rués sur leur PC pour assouvir leur curiosité (je dis PC parce que les Mac'users n'ont pas attendus la pub pour découvrir i-pod) après avoir vu la pub ? si tentés qu'ils aient eu le temps de noter l'adresse...
> ...


Celle là est toute récente mais les précédentes étaient tout aussi évasives, ça n'a pas empeché de contribuer indéniablement au succès du bidule ! Et la nouvelle pub joue évidemment sur la connivence, elle s'adresse aux utilisaateurs d'iPods, mais aussi à ceux qui ont déja vu les pubs précédentes, et qui n'a pas vu le spot des Black Eyed Peas ? Pas la peine de noter l'adresse, ce n'est pas l'adresse qu'il faut retenir mais "iPod+iTunes" ! C'est de l'image, ça n'explique pas exclusivement le succès de l'iPod, mais ça y contribue très certainement !


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Touba il a toujours raison !


n'insistez pas !    

c'est juste qu'il me semblait que les pubs Apple en générale sont très graphiques, esthétiques, travaillées mais ne sont pas très parlantes... au contraire de DELL qui fait de la m...e mais qui la vend bien, très bien même...


----------



## Timekeeper (2 Juillet 2004)

Je pense que justement les pubs montrent très bien l'iPod comme une pub démonstrative.

Seuleument, au lieu de montrer le côté "_numérisez/branchez/transférez_", elles montrent le "+ produit" de l'iPod, son côté "meilleur ergonomie / meilleur design" : ou plus simplement "_écoutez/amusez-vous_"  
La pub iPod est aussi simple que la navigation de l'iPod.
la pub iPod est aussi épurée (les premières au moins) que le design de l'iPod.
la pub iPod est aussi musicale que l'utilisation d'un balladeur dont on ne passe pas 3 heures dans les menus.

C'est mon point de vu du soir, si ça se trouve demain j'aurait eu un KP et je trouverait toutes les pubs Apple nulles


----------



## tyler_d (2 Juillet 2004)

une pub c'est aussi une ambiance autour d'un produit, c'est aussi bien pour capter de nouveaux clients que pour "rassurer" les clients actuels du bien fondé de leur acquisition.

Vu le nombre de vente de l'ipod, apple s'en moque de savoir si ça pub est comprise ou non !

De toute façon, si une personne se dit "tiens, aujourd'hui j'aimerais bien acheter un baladeur mp3, pourquoi pas à disque dur", ne pensez-vous pas que quelque soit le canal de vente par lequel il passera il ne tombera pas sur l'ipod ? c'est obligatoire !

Pour info, les banques (avec un très grand nombre d'employés) font aussi bien des campagnes pour leurs clients (ou futur / meme si 80% des français ne change jamais de banque dans leur vie...) que pour leur personnel !!!!!

Entre une pub où l'on me prend pour un débile mental (quasiment toutes les pubs danone par exemple) et une pub où l'on ne comprend pas forcément le but, et bien je choisi celles de l'ipod !!!!

Timekeeper à raison, et en plus une "campagne pub" ce n'est pas que les spots tv, qui sont, dans le cas de l'ipod, relayés par les annonces presses qui montrent très clairement le "branchez, transferez, écoutez"


----------



## touba (3 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nombre de vente de l'ipod, apple s'en moque de savoir si ça pub est comprise ou non !


euh ça... je parierai pas... :mouais:


----------



## sukkoi30 (4 Juillet 2004)

quelqu'un connait le nom de la chanson utilisée dans la derniere pub ?
 j'arrive pas à savoir !

 je parles de la pub disponible ici -> http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/video/


 merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2004)

sukkoi30 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connait le nom de la chanson utilisée dans la derniere pub ?
> j'arrive pas à savoir !
> 
> je parles de la pub disponible ici -> http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/video/
> ...



Tu veux parler de ça?


----------



## sukkoi30 (4 Juillet 2004)

merci beaucoup 

 mais je peux pas l'acheter sur l'ITMS français


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
et bien comme son nom l'indique, quel est le nom de la nouvelle pub iPod?
Je n'arrete pas de l'ecouter... juste pour ca!
Merci d'avance...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2004)

en tout cas, on ne peut que feliciter Apple pour la compilation de toute les precendentes pubs... et de l'energie qu'elle degage, je pense que c'est la "vrai" pub pour l'iPod, qui devoile toute les facettes...!


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> .. quel est le nom de la nouvelle pub iPod?...


je pense que tu veux parler de la musique   
le sujet a été abordé plusieurs fois récemment, une petite recherche devrais pouvoir te renseigner facilement


----------



## iskandar (6 Juillet 2004)

Voila c'est "The vines" et le titre c'est Ride de l'album Winning days (2004) chez EMI
 a pluche


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> et bien comme son nom l'indique, quel est le nom de la nouvelle pub iPod?
> Je n'arrete pas de l'ecouter... juste pour ca!
> Merci d'avance...



Comme ça a été dit plus haut, on en a déjà parlé à plusieurs reprises. Ici et là... et à plein d'autres endroits.

La prochaine fois fait une recherche. Elle marche super bien.


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2004)

Voila,
certain pourront croire que je tien a recidiver, mais le sujet que j'avais ouvert est fermé!
En fait, je voulais parler de la plus recentes pub iPod+iTunes qui ELLE n'a pas de marquer le titre de la chanson en dessous comme toute les autres (Are you gonna be my girl, Ride, ou encore Channel surfing). C'est a dire celle ou il y a la compile de "are you ready...>ride...etc, et meme la promo pour BMW..."
Voila,
si quelqu'un conais CETTE musique la,
merci de ne pas fermer le sujet..
et...


----------



## aurel99 (7 Juillet 2004)

ca m'intéresse aussi, elle pêchue cette zic !


----------



## aurel99 (7 Juillet 2004)

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...m?playlistId=16297893&selectedItemId=16297831

Ride de the Vines (disciples de Bruce Springsteen, ils sont bons, j'espère qu'ils continueront comme ca)


----------



## maousse (7 Juillet 2004)

oh les gars, vous avez oublié vos yeux chez mémé ? :rateau:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68330
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68046

et puis un lien vers la pub en question, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple pour la décrire


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> oh les gars, vous avez oublié vos yeux chez mémé ? :rateau:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68330
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68046
> ...



Merci pour les liens. Rendez-vous dans tous ces autres sujets. Pas la peine de recréer maintes fois un nouveau sujet. Le prochain sera supprimé sans préavis, In_Mac_We_Trust.


----------



## macfred (10 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Qqun connait-il le titre et l'interprete de la dernière pub iPod ?

Merci

Fred


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour macfred, cette question est souvent posée, je te suggère d'utiliser la recherche pour trouver ton bonheur


----------



## macfred (10 Juillet 2004)

je vais tenter merci...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

macfred a dit:
			
		

> je vais tenter merci...



La recherche fonctionne très bien.  Et la réponse à ta question se trouve dans ce sujet.

Il s'agit de Walkie Talkie Man - Steriogram en ce qui concerne la pub.


----------



## karai (20 Juillet 2004)

et malheureusement elle n'est pas sur le store fr...


----------



## PFT (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

J'adore la nouvelle pub ipod. Comment faire pour télécharger la vidéo?

merci.

PFT


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Merci!  On continue là-bas si tu le désires.


----------



## mikoo (31 Juillet 2004)

C'est "Ride" d'un groupe autralien qui s'appelle "The Vines" et c'est le premier single de leur deuxième album "Winning Days".


----------



## McBuffy (1 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Ride" d'un groupe autralien qui s'appelle "The Vines" et c'est le premier single de leur deuxième album "Winning Days".



Celle là c'est pour une autre pub.


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2004)

C'est la dernière pub? celle où y il a les affiches qui dansent? :mouais:


----------



## McBuffy (2 Août 2004)

Non il s'agit de la pub de présentation iTunes + iPod qui est la dernière en date.
http://www.apple.com/itunes/video/


----------



## iboozoouu (27 Septembre 2004)

bonjours
je cherche fond ecran des silhouettes noir des pub ipod
merci

mail : blxone@free.fr


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Vas voir ici !


----------



## mommsse (31 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Vous avez surement du voir la Pub Sterio Rock de l'iPod :
http://www.apple.com.au/ipod/ads/sterio_rock/480.html

Si c'est le cas, j'aurais aimé connaitre le nom du groupe derrière et l titre de la musique si possible, je vousen remercierai...


----------



## Zyrol (31 Octobre 2004)

Il s'agit de de Steriogram et le titre est Walkie Talkie Man. Tu peux l'acheter sur iTMS


----------



## McBuffy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben c'est marqué en bas de la page :
_"Walkie Talkie Man" by Steriogram_


----------



## Zyrol (2 Novembre 2004)

D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien récuperer le clip de la pub que je trouve génial. j'ai iGetMovies, mais il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de film à récuperer (j'ai pourtant bien attendu la fin du chargement)

Quelqu'un peu m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2004)

Ben il est à cette adresse:
http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/ipod_itunes_082004/ipod.itunes_082004_480.mov
Tu clique sur le triangle à droite et tu peux enregistrer la video. Comprends pas pourauoi tu utilises iGetMovie pour ca. Ou alors, j'ai pas compris...


----------



## Zyrol (4 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est à cette adresse:
> http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/ipod_itunes_082004/ipod.itunes_082004_480.mov
> Tu clique sur le triangle à droite et tu peux enregistrer la video. Comprends pas pourauoi tu utilises iGetMovie pour ca. Ou alors, j'ai pas compris...




Quand je cliques sur le triangle à droite, "enregistrer sous" est grisé, et pourtant j'ai bien attendu la fin du chargement.

Comment faire ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Faut couictime pro


----------



## Zyrol (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut couictime pro



Pas d'autre solution ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'autre solution ?


 Si: controle-clic sur le lien donné par daffyb et "enregistrer la cible sous"


----------



## Zyrol (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si: controle-clic sur le lien donné par daffyb et "enregistrer la cible sous"




ça marche, Merci


----------



## netgui (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut!

J'ai vu hier soir une pub pour "la famille iPod" sur un bus parisien de la RATP, affiche latérale...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une photo de cela svp?

Merci.


----------



## nathan1901 (3 Décembre 2004)

la pub darty ?


----------



## netgui (3 Décembre 2004)

Hummm peut-être... je voudrais bien une photo de celle là aussi !

Il me semble que la pub "famille iPod" était une pub Apple strictement.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2004)

Ouais ... une pub Darty  

Sinon, attend le prochain bus pour la revoir !!


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2004)

C'est devenu un mot générique iPod


----------



## Pierrou (3 Décembre 2004)

Ben en un sens si c'est devenu un terme générique, ça confirme encore que iPod est la référence, ce qui est bien....... mais combien de temps tiendra l'hégémonie ???    yavait un article là dessus dans le Monde du Week End ( toute la branchitude rassemblée en u magazine  ) qui faisait l"éloge de l'iPod mais qui présentait ses concurrents.


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

le confirme une pub "découvrez la famille ipod" avec toute la petite famille représentée -- même le _u2_ -- et un petit texte en rouge, visible aussi sur des pub pour LG me semble-t-il, précisant "en vente chez DARTY"


----------



## Niconemo (3 Décembre 2004)

Comme quoi, si Darty a décidé d'arrêter de vendre des Macs... ça ne l'empêche pas de vendre Apple.


----------



## netgui (3 Décembre 2004)

Demain l'inverse!


Pour tout achat d'un mac la garantie Darty en lieue et place d'Apple Care.

Et sinon vous avez des clichés de ces petites pubs?  (alors c'est une pub iPod ce truc "famille iPod"????)


----------



## tyler_d (4 Décembre 2004)

j'avais meme pas vu que c'était une pub darty...

 elle est pas terrible graphiquement, je comprend mieux poruquoi maintenant....

 En tout cas on en voit toujours de plus en plus des écouteurs blanc !!!

 Rien que jeudi dans mon aller-retour pour aller au taf, j'ai du en voir au moins 6 !

 Une copine qui revient de new york m'a dit que c'était hallucinant le nombre de casque blanc dans la rue... (alors qu'elle s'en fou des ipod/walkman...)


----------



## netgui (4 Décembre 2004)

Oui j'ai vu hier soir, c'est une pub DARTY en fait! Elle est nulle j'avais même pas vu que c'était une pub pour eux mais je croyais que ct une pub Apple tout simplement. Je vois toujorus pas pourquoi Darty communique uniquemet sur les iPod plutôt que sur son enseigne !!!


----------



## Fulvio (5 Décembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai vu hier soir, c'est une pub DARTY en fait! Elle est nulle j'avais même pas vu que c'était une pub pour eux mais je croyais que ct une pub Apple tout simplement. Je vois toujorus pas pourquoi Darty communique uniquemet sur les iPod plutôt que sur son enseigne !!!


 Partenariat publicitaire ?


----------



## Niconemo (5 Décembre 2004)

Eh ! Vous avez vu l'aide à la recherche du site de Darty  
http://www.darty.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/DartySearchHelpView?storeId=10001


> Aide à la recherche
> 
> Notre moteur permet de sélectionner des noms de produits, des catégories de produits ou des marques. Utilisez de préférence un seul mot à une recherche complexe. Vous pouvez écrire indifféremment en majuscule ou minuscule, avec ou sans accents.
> 
> ...


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Partenariat publicitaire ?



Etrange partenariat avec une boite qui ne vend plus de Mac par ailleurs tout de même, non?

Ca renforce le fait qu'Apple c'est désormais la boite qui fait l'iPod et non pas ce fabriquant d'ordinateurs si beaux, si pratiques.


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Vous avez vu l'aide à la recherche du site de Darty
> http://www.darty.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/DartySearchHelpView?storeId=10001



Excellent!!!  

A quand un moteur de recherche commercial du type: "le plus beau ordi du monde" ---> Réponse: vous cherchez un iBook !


----------



## yoffy (30 Décembre 2004)

Connaissez vous déja cette Vidéo iPod mini ?


----------



## babos (30 Décembre 2004)

deja vu chez les amis de mac4ever il y quelques semaines  

mais c sur, c genial

la meilleure pub pour l'ipod mini surtout que c du tout gratuit et tout benef pour apple


----------



## Rastignac (30 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben tiens, je me demandais : une vidéo pareille, ce se fait avec quel(s) logiciel(s) ?

 En tous les cas, moi j'adore 


 R.


----------



## iPhil (31 Décembre 2004)

c'est vraiment très beau ...   et la musique va bien avec ... super


----------



## minime (31 Décembre 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens, je me demandais : une vidéo pareille, ce se fait avec quel(s) logiciel(s) ?



L'auteur a mis la liste du matériel utilisé sur son site.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Janvier 2005)

perso je la trouve très laide cette vidéo :mouais:


----------



## nicoNR (1 Janvier 2005)

Pas hyper belle mais elle a le mérite d'être très bien faite


----------



## appleman (1 Janvier 2005)

les couleurs sont louches...mais c'est bien fait: j'aimerai bien savoir en faire autant


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Janvier 2005)

hé mais c'est tout mignon comme pub
 J'aime c'est fun et sympa


----------



## Caster (2 Janvier 2005)

Elle fait trop Baba cool pour moi


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2005)

La Pub de l'iPod Shuffle est dispo depuis peu ici 

Je la trouve fort réussie . Comment s'appelle le morceau de cette pub ?


----------



## Gullyver (13 Janvier 2005)

Comme d'hab... Ca déchire... Tout dans la continuité de l'esprit de la marque. Quel talent.

ps : pour la chanson je sais pas mais c'est pas nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour le titre de la chanson, c'était écrit sous la vidéo.
&#8220;Jerk It Out&#8221; by The Caesars.


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (13 Janvier 2005)

C'est Jerk is out de Caesars  

J'aime beaucoup cette pub, elle me donne presque envie de l'acheter  
Y'a juste le vert qui me dérange... il aurait mis du rose ça aurait été plus attractif... 'fin selon moi qui suis fan du rose :love: :rose:


Edit: Crotteeeeeeeeuh ... ça c'est encore à cause de mon PC... il a planté au moment où je l'envoyais... screugneugneu....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour une fois que je suis le plus rapide.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

Ouais la pub gère bien.


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais la pub gère bien.



wesh gros ca c dla pub chébran!


----------



## Caster (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas mal ...... toujours dans le même esprit


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Pour le titre de la chanson, c'était écrit sous la vidéo.
> ?Jerk It Out? by The Caesars.



Oups :love:

Merci


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2005)

on fait comme pour la regarder dans une nouvelle feneter QT? sans passer par la fenetre Web? Je suis sur PC... j'ai une erreur 1001... je crois


----------



## Pomme (14 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal,pas mal,...l'ésprit i-pod quoi!


----------



## jahrom (14 Janvier 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> on fait comme pour la regarder dans une nouvelle feneter QT? sans passer par la fenetre Web? Je suis sur PC... j'ai une erreur 1001... je crois



T'es sur PC ? c'est normal qu'il y ai une erreur...  

Sinon essai le clic droit et ouvrir avec quick time..


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

Sinon fait Ctrl-Clic sur un des trois liens suivants et choisis "Enregistrer la cible sous" (ou équivalent) :

Small (1,3 Mo) - Medium (2,9 Mo) - Large (6,3 Mo)


----------



## will42 (14 Janvier 2005)

Fidèle à Apple et ipod on en attendait pas moins


----------



## ebensatis (10 Mars 2005)

tient c marrant, je vient de voir la pub ipod shuffle sur M6 .... je me rappel pas l'avoir déja vu avant


----------



## Zyrol (10 Mars 2005)

elle passe beaucoup en ce momment...

Bien ça...


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

c'etait pas celle du super shuffle ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Pareil, je regarde pas des masses la télé, mais je l'ai vu pour la premiere fois tout à l'heure, mais je sais plus la chaine...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas celle du super shuffle ?


C(est quoi, un shuffflz modifié ou une clé mp3 qui ressemble beaucoup au shuffle?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Ben des mecs qui ont fabriqué une copie de shuffle ( légale y pas le logo apple ou le nom iPod ) avec des trucs en plus, malins !


----------



## mog (10 Mars 2005)

c'est vraiment 100% légale? le design est exactement pareil! en particulier les boutons de navigations... franchement je trouve ca pas si malin. vive le plagiat


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Ben je crois que si ils ne reprennent pas le nom Apple ou iPod ( marques déposées ) et si iPod n'a pas mis de brevet sur le concept, oui !


----------



## hugo76 (10 Mars 2005)

bonjour,

et par hasard quelq'un sait quel est le morceau de 'zik dessus ?  

schuss


----------



## Caster (10 Mars 2005)

ça m'a fait plaisir de voir enfin à nouveau de la pub pour Apple à la TV ... même si ce n'est pas pour un ordi ...mais pour un iPod !


Egalement à la TV ... sur TF1 .... lorsque que PPDA parlait de la grève ..... on voyait des banderoles iPod sur les quais de gare


----------



## lithium (10 Mars 2005)

Pour en revenir à la pub, je trouve qu'il y a un peu trop de fils qui pendent par ci par là.
Nan??


----------



## lithium (10 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> et par hasard quelq'un sait quel est le morceau de 'zik dessus ?
> 
> schuss


Tu trouveras surement ton bonheur sur ce site.


----------



## sergio (10 Mars 2005)

Moi l'ai tjs pas vu a la tv la pub du Shuffle !!
Par contre dans les gares SNCF et notamment à St lazare (ligne14) on ne peut pas la rater !! lol  Partout ! autour des piliers , pres des escalators etc !!! c vraiment impressionnant !  Et lorsque ce soir j'ai vu le reportage sur les greves à la tv, ils montraient la gare Montparnasse, et la pareil !!  des affiches iPod Shuffle partout ! lol

Par contre à qd des pub pour le Mac Mini !!!!!!  Il est bo, il est pas cher, il est largement suffisant pour les besoins de la majorité des gens. C'est une vraie machine à Switcher !!! Qd est ce que la pomme va communiquer sur le Mini !!


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi à midi sur M6 et c'est la premiere fois, pas mal


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (10 Mars 2005)

La zik c'est Jerk it out par The Caesars. J'aime trop !!


----------



## mog (10 Mars 2005)

Pareil pour moi, habitant d'une bourgade suisse appelé Fribourg (près de la gruyère). Et donc, en plein centre-ville, une immense affiche verte en tissu s'étend sur la facade d'un grand magasin.


----------



## hugo76 (10 Mars 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras surement ton bonheur sur ce site.



bah non y'a juste une pub APPLE et c'st pas celle là..


----------



## hugo76 (10 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> La zik c'est Jerk it out par The Caesars. J'aime trop !!




merci bcp...

schuss


----------



## lithium (10 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> bah non y'a juste une pub APPLE et c'st pas celle là..


Il y a le forum quji lui a pleins d'infos sur les pubs, y compris une section assez importante sur les musique de pub. Mais je n'ai pas été assez explicite lors de mon  post. (c'est tout moi ça  )


----------



## hugo76 (10 Mars 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Il y a le forum quji lui a pleins d'infos sur les pubs, y compris une section assez importante sur les musique de pub. Mais je n'ai pas été assez explicite lors de mon  post. (c'est tout moi ça  )



no soucy


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Mars 2005)

La pub passe sur Canal+ aussi et ils ont transformé le ringard "Le hasard piment de la vie" en "Le hasard pimente la vie", déjà un peu moins foireux comme traduction! 

Quant au SuperShuffle, ça serait pas juste un bete fake pseudo hommage? C'est comme une fausse marque de Pc qui avait repris le look du site Apple avec un logo en forme de galet, ambiance tres zen... sauf que tout était bidon.
Et il est certain que la molette cliquable est brevetée, tout comme d'autres élements du design fortement identifiable.


----------



## MacMadam (10 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> et par hasard quelq'un sait quel est le morceau de 'zik dessus ?
> 
> schuss


 Tu pourras peut-être trouver ton bonheur par *là*. C'est un site spécialement dédié aux musiques de pub. Si ce n'est pas le cas, reviens dans une ou deux semaines ; la database se met à jour.


----------



## Flexo (10 Mars 2005)

tout ça me fait presque regretter de ne pas avoir de télé (mais pas complètement non plus, ho!)

Pour cette histoire de supershuffle, ça sent le bon fake quand même, c'est clair...
par contre pour le coup de la molette clickable brevetée c'est exact à ceci près  que l'iPod shuffle ne possède pas de molette clickable... Même si ça y ressemble furieusement, ce ne sont que de "vulgaires" boutons...


----------



## tyler_d (10 Mars 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Par contre à qd des pub pour le Mac Mini !!!!!!  Il est bo, il est pas cher, il est largement suffisant pour les besoins de la majorité des gens. C'est une vraie machine à Switcher !!! Qd est ce que la pomme va communiquer sur le Mini !!



tout a fait d'accord !

l'ipod c'est bien, mais le mac c'est mieux....


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

Pour mini si vous remarquez bien, ce sont les autres (sites, revues...) qui font de la pub pour Apple...


----------



## wappo (11 Mars 2005)

Très sympa cette pub, musique très sympa aussi


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2005)

Je trouve ca classe de vendre du matos sans vraiment montré l'appareil


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

Ca c'est vraiment de la pub qui joue sur la notoriété. Maintenant que (presque) tout le monde connait les pub iPod, ils refont presque la meme chose.
Il joue sur le meme terrain, ca permet de se faire reconaitre mieux et d'accroitre la notoriété.


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

Flexo a dit:
			
		

> tout ça me fait presque regretter de ne pas avoir de télé (mais pas complètement non plus, ho!)



 pour info la pub passe aussi au cinéma, j'l'ai vue hier soir 
Entre un déodorant pour hommes et des jean's :rose:


----------



## kitetrip (13 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca classe de vendre du matos sans vraiment montré l'appareil


 
C'est justement le but... Créer le désir en ne montrant pas trop


----------



## lithium (13 Mars 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement le but... Créer le désir en ne montrant pas trop


Donnez envie d'acheter le produit sans trop en regarder les caracteristiques techniques, mais simplement adherer à une mode jeune, design, et fun en même temps.
Je pensse que ça marche à la perfection, moi même je suis sur le coup de ceder alors que je n'ai presque pas l'utilité de posseder un Ipod shuffle


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2005)

Les pubs Apple ont toujours étaient un peu comme ca, on ne montre pas trop le produit


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mars 2005)

Ce n'est pas la télé cette fois, mais c'est la radio. Ce matin sur le mouv', j'ai entendu la musique Jerk it out de the Caesars et l'animateur a annoncé à la fin du morceau : Jerk it out, la musique de la pub de l'iPod shuffle d'Apple...

Ca m'a fait pensé à The end has no end des Strokes qui était associé à la pub d'EDF...

Voilà mes trois francs six sous de remarques ;-)


----------



## nikolo (22 Mars 2005)

Pour tous ceux qui veulent refaire la pub ipod shuffle voici la recette (en anglais) :

http://www.creativemac.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=31381

et 

http://www.creativemac.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=31382

en plus le project file d'After Effects est inclus.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mars 2005)

Sous réserve d'avoir After Effects... et ça...


----------



## nikolo (22 Mars 2005)

escuse moi FBS mais t'es souvent négatif, tu sais, dans tes posts et c'est souvent c.....

Mon message est general donc ne prends l'info que celui qui est interressé. C'est tout.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mars 2005)

> escuse moi FBS mais t'es souvent négatif, tu sais, dans tes posts et c'est souvent c.....



Pour ce genre de réflexion, il y a les MP, merci.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> escuse moi FBS mais t'es souvent négatif, tu sais, dans tes posts et c'est souvent c.....
> 
> Mon message est general donc ne prends l'info que celui qui est interressé. C'est tout.




je ne pensais pas que mon premier boulage rouge aurait lieu dans le forum video !


----------



## MacFly3 (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut a tous, je cherche un fond d'écran de pub apple pour l'iPod. 
Vous voyez ce que je veux dire, je veux parler des celebres publicités au couleurs flashy avec les personnages noirs, un ipod blanc ds la main.
Je voudrais mettre ça en fond d'écran! ça serait top fashion avec mon boubook 12"!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

par là..., peut etre...


----------



## MacFly3 (2 Novembre 2005)

merci


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

kicthhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> par là..., peut etre...



Sur un des liens j'ai trouvé ça 






Sacré Jean-Paul  (RIP)

(y avait ça aussi de "marrant" lol)


----------



## romain31000 (6 Mars 2006)

Je viens de voir la dernière pub Ipod+Itunes sur fond de musique jazz a la télé sur M6 précisément.
Une preuve de plus du retour en force d'apple dans le domaine publicitaire(en france en tout cas)


----------



## iDiot (6 Mars 2006)

Oué... même!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2006)

Je ne l'ai pas encore vu, je vois que le pub intel en ce moment


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas encore vu, je vois que le pub intel en ce moment




oui, la puce intel est enfin libre.....mouhaaa...


bon, on peut la voir quelque part cette pub iPod...?


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Mars 2006)

LA :

http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/ads/

Stook, ca vaut bien ca : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131994


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> LA :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/ads/
> 
> Stook, ca vaut bien ca : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131994




bon, ça merite meme du vert..... 



curieux, du Jazz pour l'iPod....
l'idée me plait, mais je suis etonné par le choix commercial...
belle pub...


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Euh c'est le meme Jazz man que pendant la Keynote.

Devrait plutot mettre l'accent sur le Mac...


----------



## yret (13 Mars 2006)

Je la trouve plutôt moyenne, pour ma part, cette pub...avec du déjà vu...même si l'on reconnait plus facilement la "marque de fabrique"...


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Une nouvelle pub est diffusée actuellement aux USA pour l'iPod + iTunes.
Elle est pas mal je trouve.

Disponible au format iPod ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle pub est diffusée actuellement aux USA pour l'iPod + iTunes.
> Elle est pas mal je trouve.


Ben, à vrai dire, je serais curieux de savoir comment elle sera accueillie. Je ne suis *vraiment* pas du genre à voir le mal partout ou à verser dans le sensationnalisme, mais ça m'a fait tout de suite penser au 11 septembre 2001. Peut-être si le château de cartes n'avait pas tant ressemblé à une ville et à ses tours... Est-ce que je suis le seul à qui ça fait ça ?


----------



## chroukin (18 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une nouvelle pub est diffusée actuellement aux USA pour l'iPod + iTunes.
> Elle est pas mal je trouve.
> ...


Celle-ci je la trouve excellente  

Ele résume tout


----------



## Ycare (19 Mars 2006)

Celle d'iTunes est sympa, la Jazzy est juste du repompé de la charte graphique des pubs d'avant.

Dans les deux cas on est encore très loin de celle d'Eminem, où il y avait un vrai recherche et créativité graphique. :love:


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je suis le seul à qui ça fait ça ?


J'y avais pas du tout penser personnellement... :mouais: 

@+
iota


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je suis le seul à qui ça fait ça ?



Ben en fait t'as l'esprit un peu tordu quand même 

Je la trouve géniale cette pub, et ça fait quand même presque 5 ans que l'événement s'est passé


----------



## atari030 (12 Mai 2006)

je cherche à retrouver pour la téléchrger lancienne Pub Ipod Hey mamma des black eyed peas.

Quelqu'un sait il où la trouver.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Attention, il ne faut jamais laisser son mail en clair dans les forums, tu risques d'être scanné par les robots spammeurs...

Sinon pour voilà pour Hey Mama


----------



## atari030 (12 Mai 2006)

meci

Mais ce n'est pas le clip de 30 secondes de la pud d'origine Apple

Bonsoir


----------



## jhk (12 Mai 2006)

@ atari30 : tu devrais suivre le conseil de NightWalker : édites ton premier post pour enlever ton adresse email.

Et pour répondre à ta question d'origine, une version de la vidéo se trouve là.


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2006)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> @ atari30 : tu devrais suivre le conseil de NightWalker : édites ton premier post pour enlever ton adresse email.
> 
> Et pour répondre à ta question d'origine, une version de la vidéo se trouve là.


Ou là : téléchargement en mp4


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2006)

atari030 a dit:
			
		

> meci
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas le clip de 30 secondes de la pud d'origine Apple
> 
> Bonsoir


Si tu suis bien mon lien, ce n'est pas du tout la pub d'Apple de 30sec... Si ça ne dure que 30 sec, c'est parce que c'est le preview


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Mai 2006)

Je viens de remarquer que la dernière pub pour l'iPod nano est localisée en français 
en effet, à  la place de certaines pochettes de l'édition originale, on a des pochettes d'albums français (par ex. zazie)

Bravo Apple, 

et maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à traduire la campagne Get a mac, Aperture, et toutes les fonctionnalités de MacOS X


----------



## Bullwei (12 Mai 2006)

moi j'avais vu l'album de johnny hallyday


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

Pour info, cette pub est "localisée" pour chaque pays.

Aux Etats-Unis, ce sont donc des artistes américains qui sont mis en avant tandis que Allemagne, ce sont des vedettes germaines. Et pareil pour la France, le Royaume-Unis..

Seule exception, la Suisse qui manque de chanteurs. La pub dure donc moins longtemps là-bas et la capacité de l'iPod nano est par conséquent restreinte


----------



## Simtim (12 Mai 2006)

vi j'avais remarqué aussi en comparant versions US et francaises (qui passe et repasse à la télé : bon point !)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2006)

Ils feraient mieux de localiser le widget Annuaire. Ca serait plus utile.


----------



## houlala63 (18 Mai 2006)

J'avais remarqué ça y'a deux jours:l'album de zazie.
C'est bien ce que je pensais (ha les bougres !)


----------



## houlala63 (18 Mai 2006)

On fait un jeu:
lister les albums francais !
on a:
Zazie =>Rodeo
Jhonny halliday => ????

etc,etc ....


ça peut etre marrant !


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

K.Maro aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> K.Maro aussi



Le site est sympa . Le reste....


----------



## stefdefrejus (19 Mai 2006)

Olivia Ruiz - La femme chocolat (excellent album ceci dit)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2006)

Nirvana, NeverMind :love:
En haut de la tour, à la fin


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Nirvana, NeverMind :love:
> En haut de la tour, à la fin


Ils sont français ? 














ceci dit :love:


----------



## houlala63 (20 Mai 2006)

Je pense que si on pouvais mettre un lien se serait quand même plus pratique .
PUB


----------



## houlala63 (20 Mai 2006)

Natasha st pier
lara fabian ...
floran pagny

en haut de la tour:
yannick noah
zazie
louise attaque
(a cote de nirvana)


----------



## EMqA (20 Mai 2006)

Dès les premières secondes :
AqME : La fin des temps
Pleymo : Ce soir c'est grand soir
Philippe Katerine
Juliette


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mai 2006)

Yannick Noah
Louise Attaque


----------



## Mythe Errant (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Ca fait longtemps que je trouve les affiches de pub Apple (Ipod surtout) très réussies. Vous savez comment on peut s'en procurer?

Le mieux serait d'attendre une nouvelle campagne de pub et de se poster devant un abri-bus et attendre la camionette de l'afficheur... mais bon... y'a ptètr plus rapide? Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## furet (3 Avril 2008)

trop drole....


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2008)

Tu peux donner une source, une explication? Tu en es l'auteur?


----------



## knight2000 (3 Avril 2008)

'comprends pas ... :mouais:


----------



## furet (3 Avril 2008)

je m'explique... il s'agit d'une illustration touvé sur un blog au hasard de sources

http://www.padreblog.fr/

je pense que cette image represente un Abbé en soutane connecté au hight tech

voila voila en tt cas cela m'a fait beaucoup rire et je souhaitais vous le faire partager

bonne journée a tous​


----------



## knight2000 (3 Avril 2008)

furet a dit:


> je pense que cette image represente un Abbé en soutane connecté au hight tech​



Peut être bien, en effet ... en tout cas, image décalée c'est sûr


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Avril 2008)

Mouai, ce type de détournement n'est pas nouveau et de plus commence a être daté, vu que l'aspect graphique des pubs iPod a changé depuis longtemps.

Le plus gros copieur de la nouvelle "ligne" reste... la Star Academy...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Le plus gros copieur de la nouvelle "ligne" reste... la Star Academy...



un exemple  (la, je vois pas de quoi du parle, mais c'est pt'et parce que je ne regarde pas la Star Ac' (c'est comme ca qu'on dit? ))


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Avril 2008)

Quand on a des enfants en bas âge... on échappe pas au générique 

Voilà ce dont je parlais :


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Quand on a des enfants en bas âge... on échappe pas au générique
> 
> Voilà ce dont je parlais :



oui, effectivement 
reste que les dernieres pubs sont chouettes


----------



## daguins (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous

je viens de découvrir un site pas mal qui recense toutes les musiques (où plutôt un grand nombre de musiques) qui sont liées aux publicités de la marque APPLE !
ce site est : http://www.applepub.fr

C'est un site assez sympa et surtout pratique si on est fan de la marque au logo pommé


----------

